# New 2015 Sentra SV vibration problem



## killpop9 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I just bought this new 2015 Sentra SV about three weeks ago. While I was driving on the interstate from Dallas to San Antonio, I feel vibration every time when I step on the brake to exit the interstate (that would be to slow down from about 75-80 mph to about 30-40 mph).

I don't feel any vibration when I am accelerating, cruising, or braking while on city speed limit, or any other circumstances (ONLY when braking while on interstate speed).

Since this is the first car I ever drive with drum brakes, I don't know if this vibration is natural to the drum brakes? Or should I be concerned and drive to the dealership for a check up?

Thanks for any comments


----------



## apollo1980 (May 12, 2015)

I have a 2013 that had the same problem. It's something that's been happening to people for years, apparently. And it's not limited to Sentras. I've heard of Altima drivers having the same problem.

But good news.

I got a recall notice in the mail yesterday for the problem. It's a known problem with these cars, and they've finally released a computer reprogramming to fix it. 

Go to your dealer about the recall, they'll fix it for free. Takes about 1 hour.

I just had mine done yesterday and it appears to have eliminated the problem.

According to the recall notice I got, it was a known problem with cars going from D to L, and the belt in the transmission wasn't getting proper power, or something like that.


----------

